
How to become super, super wealthy - agrealish
http://www.roletroll.com/blog/how-to-become-super-super-wealthy/
======
quotient
How in the world do you justify linking to a blog-post of precisely 135 words,
101 of which are quotation, the entirety of which was lifted from a recent CNN
(opinion) article?

This is insulting. Hacker News is not just another place for you to post your
practically-plagiarized, "content-aggregating" garbage for a couple meager
cents from advertising.

(Your "12 Life Lessons from Trading" was a much better article, even though
it's similar plagiarized copypasta.)

